# good opening day story, '05



## czarmark (Apr 29, 2005)

I have two friends in Ohio who go out every year for opening of Turkey. That was two weeks ago in Ohio. They have gotten so good at getting there birds that they now wait for several birds to come in and then shoot their birds at the same time. Well, this year lets "Bud" to protect the innocent, had a new super fancy ultra realistic decoy that he got last year and wanted to try. So Bud and lets say "George" went through their usual routine of putting out the decoys and getting under cover. They start calling, and are rewarded with a GOBBLE!! GOBBLE!!. They repeat for several minutes and three turkeys' come into the open and state walking up to the decoys. Bud says " Wait, Wait, I'll take the one on the left and George you take the right". BA BA Bang!!!!, as the two guns go off and the boys move up to claim their trophies. But, all is not good in Turkeyville today there is only one bird down. George, a good turkey hunter with years of experience is dismayed because he has missed the bird and tells Bud, I am sure I hit it, I don't know how I could of missed. Bud, start to pickup the decoys turns to George and says "you didn't" and holds up his new super realistic decoy and shakes it, it rattles like a Mexican Maraca, not to mention the head is tattered. You would have to know George to understand the look on his face and understand his complete embarrassment. That is why it is all the more funny to his friends. We are thinking on having the decoy mounted and presenting it to him or maybe we will just get him some new glasses.

Better luck next year George.


----------

